# My Wineador!



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, my small 50 count humidor is packed, my 250 count cabinet is packed... so after a lot of inspiration from guys on this board I decided to build a wineador.

I purchased used Dandy wine fridge for $70 and $50 (was $85 but the shop gave me a discount) worth of spanish cedar. $6 for the glue, and $6 for nice handles. All in all, I'm very pleased with the outcome and for $132 total I'm laughing. Still need to rig up a fan though.

Here are the pics....it's needs a thorough cleaning but enjoy. The last pic is the drawer being glued together.

Tips and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats great!! I just stocked mine and I love it!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks great. Come to the States and lets smoke all those WOAM's :loco::wacko:
That is all the tips I have for you.:smokin:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great, nice job w/ the shelves


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Swany said:


> Looks great. Come to the States and lets smoke all those WOAM's :loco::wacko:
> That is all the tips I have for you.:smokin:


Thanks All! Wow, good eye I was curious if anyone was going to make out that box.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great my man ! Love the circle cuts ! Nice touch.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice! The shelves look great with the circular holes.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome job!!
I really like the "hole" idea (pun intended)


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

I just realized i posted 2 of the same pics, here's the other.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

I really like it. I am in the process of doing a wineador myself and I have to say yours looks great. Gives me something to strive for altho my woodworking skills are non existent LOL


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Very cool. Great job on the bottoms.....i like the idea of circles rather than slats. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That is very nice! Good job!
Sweet deal on the wine fridge.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Great job! Looks beautiful.


----------



## frogman434 (Mar 7, 2011)

How do you keep temp and RH constant? Do you use the temp that comes with the Wine Cooler? Lots of questions....Trying to decide if i build a wineador or purchase another humidor, I have 3


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice touch. It is good to see members doing things on their own.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice work brother, great idea for the shelves.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

nicely done, looks great:smoke2:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

More holes in the trays.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> More holes in the trays.


Thanks everyone, very excited to fill her up.

Trays as in drawers? I was on the fence about putting more holes in the drawers but decided to keep the same pattern throughout. I'll think I'll put more holes in... appreciate the tip.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice job, trays look awsome!


----------

